# Neuer Drucker ~70€



## s1l3ntc0ntr0l (15. Februar 2011)

*Neuer Drucker ~70€*

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein Multifunktionsgerät (drucken, scannen,kopieren) für um die 70€. An 10€ mehr oder weniger solls nicht scheitern.

Gebrauch: Ich drucke recht wenig, hin und wieder etwas für die Schule. 

Anforderungen: Das Gerät sollte primär wenig kosten aber dennoch ein gutes Ergebnis abliefern (für Bewerbungen etc.) Mir ist bewusst das man kein überragendes Gerät bekommt. Für meine Anforderungen reicht es aber aus. Sollte am besten Einzelpatronen haben und unter Win7 laufen. Schnick Schnack wie WLan brauche ich nicht. 

Ich hab mich an den Erfahrungsberichten bei Geizhals orientiert, da ich mich bei Drucker gar nicht auskenne.

Meine Kandidaten:

HP Photosmart C4780, Tinte (Q8380B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Canon PIXMA MX320, Tinte (3299B010) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

HP OfficeJet 4500, Tinte (CB867A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben und mir weiterhelfen. Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2011)

Bei Saturn hab's neulich einen von Brither der recht gut gewesen sein soll!


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Drucker ~70€*

würde warten, bis in satur oder media markt was im angebot is und dann einfach einen kaufen. wie du schon festgestellt hast sind einzelpatronen empfehlenswert. ansonsten kann man da nich viel verkehrt machen. evtl die scan auflösung der drucker im selben preissegment vergleichen...dann hörts aber auf.


----------



## rabe08 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Drucker ~70€*

Kodak ist immer einen Tipp wert, z.B. der Kodak ESP 3250. Ab 64€ (Schnellsuche). Kodaks konzept ist niedrige Verbrauchskosten, teilweise nur 1/3 der üblichen Verdächtigen (Canon, Epson, HP). Aufgrund gemachter Erfahrungen rate ich von Brother ab. Die aktuellen Geräte kenne ich allerdings nicht. Tipp für Top-Bewerbungen: Samsung ML 1630. Ist aber was ganz anderes.


----------



## s1l3ntc0ntr0l (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Drucker ~70€*

Alles klar. Bei Saturn und Media Markt hab ich manchmal Bedenken. Zumal die größenteils teurer sind als beispielsweise Online Shops. Jedoch haben sie manchmal auch sehr gute Angebote.

Eine Frage noch zum Hersteller. Gibt es irgendeinen der im unteren Preissegment weniger empfehlenswert ist? Beispielsweise habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Lexmark gemacht.

Ich neige stark zum oben genannten HP Drucker.  Den kann ich dann also bedenkenlos kaufen....

Danke für eure Hilfe und eure schnellen Antworten.


----------



## CSOger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Drucker ~70€*

Habe mir den HP OfficeJet 4500 letzte Woche gekauft.
Kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.
Macht das was er soll ohne Probleme.
Auch die Install und Bedienung des Teils ist mehr als ok.


----------



## MaxBetz (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Drucker ~70€*

Abend,
du solltest dir überlegen, ob du wirklich einen Farbdrucker brauchst.
Ich würde dir den Brother HL-2035 empfehlen.
Brother HL-2035 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

